# clovelly friday



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

anyone for clovelly fri morn am thinking around 5.30 am


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Good to see you back in the saddle Fred, I hope the rod fairy came. Can't make tomorrow sorry, hope you get into them.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Fred,

the weather aint looking to good for the morning, at the moment they have the wind at 25 knts
bugger, should have gone today :evil:


----------

